# Cabelas SKS



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

In mid-December I purchased an SKS from Cabelas. I spent HOURS cleaning and inspecting the thing. I've since shot around 50 rds through it.

Thursday night I got a call on my cell phone from Cabelas. Because the number was private I didn't answer it. And it was at 9:30 at night. Apparently Cabelas got some "demilitarized" sks's in their shipment and they need to inspect the gun. They are supposed to be sending a letter with more info and said I shouldn't load or shoot it until I take it back to the nearest Cabelas and have them inspect it.

Concern #1... Cabelas is a long drive from Roosevelt...
#2 I googled the problem and found a guy that has a 1/4" hole drilled into his bbl. He claims he didn't see it while cleaning the cosmoline. I believe that because I could still see the gunk all over the gun! http://www.sksboards.com/smf/index.php? ... msg1195318
#3... do I take mine in? Seems to be pointless...

Anyone else get a call like this? One thing I find funny is that Cabelas advertised these guns as Romanians.. Clearly they are Yugos.. win for me.. Mine shoots fine and probably wasn't shot before I got it as clean as it is..


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Sounds like Cabela's ought to pay the shipping both ways since it's their mistake.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. Thats pretty scary. 

I agree that they should pay for shipping if they want to take a look at it. But maybe give them a call and ask what they want to do about it?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Inspect it yourself and as long as it doesn't have a hole drilled into the chamber, I wouldn't worry about it. I can understand why Cabelas would like to inspect it themselves, the first reaction of the responders to the initial poster on your link is "*SUE THE BASTAGES!!*"


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow that's wild... glad that's the only thing that happened to ya, and that it wasn't worse.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

drsx said:


> Wow that's wild... glad that's the only thing that happened to ya, and that it wasn't worse.


That wasn't my hand... just a guy who sucked at inspecting his SKS prior to firing. I can tell he didn't do a good job cleaning with all the cosmoline still in the sight and whatnot. Mine is clean... really clean... I don't even think I cleaned my M44 Mosin Nagant this well..

I'm just waiting for the letter to come in the mail so I can get some better details.. I won't be heading out that way until sometime next month..


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Advertising them as Romanians was certainly an unforgivable mistake.


> Clearly they are Yugos.. win for me..


I am not sure why you would feel that way. Romanians are much rarer and are virtually identical to the original Russian SKSs. They also have a chrome-lined bore so they don't suffer from the effects of shooting corrosively-primed ammo like the Yugos do. In addition, the gas valve for the grenade launcher on the Yugo can be a source of problems, though it doesn't sound like your is. It goes without mention that because they don't have the grenade launcher they are shorter and lighter.
Just keep on passing up those horrible Romanians - more for the rest of us!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I haven't nor will I purchase the corrosive ammo, so the chrome lined bbl isn't an issue for me. The gas block hasn't been an issue yet. And really, having the ability to switch to single fire is nice. I haven't seen a Romanian SKS in person. The Cabelas ad I saw them in even had a picture of a Yugo, so clearly Cabelas didn't even know what they were selling. From what I can tell, based on the s/n mine is a 1989 final year they made them.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

It is the previous troops that shot and cleaned the 59/66 with issue Com-bloc ammo that is the issue. It's because of this that non-chromed bores can be a crapshoot as far as bore condition goes. This doesn't mean yours isn't good, rather something to keep in mind.


----------

